# Hysterosalpingogram Exam question



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't know where to post this but I was just wondering if the dye used for the above, is going to affect my 3rd IUI attempt which will be roughly a week later and is it radioactive of is it just the X-ray that is?  I'm wondering if  I should have it or not and maybe just wait for the scan instead which is obviously less invasive?

thanks in advance

Mamf


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can only advise on pregnancy related issues, I'm afraid. I don't think it should cause any problems, and it isn't radioactive, but I'll move your message to peer support where someone will know more about it than me,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

If you like I can ask the Gynaecology Surgeons I work with? I am back on Tuesday, is that too late? Otherwise you could ring the hospital and ask to speak to your surgeon's secretary. Explain the problem to her and then she can ask him, or you could ring your clinic and discuss it with them xx


----------

